# Next step is coming



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

The next step is happening,filing of the divorce.I seen my lawyer today and she saw I was prepped very well.I came in with the invetory list of everything I own including pictures of them.It included shown ownership of the house.The therapist I see for my PTSD handed me papers.Plus I brought in the police reports which my husband was arrested and convicted of domestic violence 7 times.Have a plan already and going to file them tommorrow and having a process server serve them to my estranged husband.


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

You did good. I wouldn't have even thought of doing a home inventory. Make sure you get copies of all the important papers - like birth certificates and car titles... 
Try to gather all the pictures you want so you won't have any issues. Stuff that can't be replaced should be able to grab and go I would think. I'm sorry your husband has put you through all that.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

My car titles are in my gun safe,all of them are in my name.Made copies of these too,my lawyer saw this too.My husband does not know the combination of my gun safe.The pictures,I have them hidden in another safe he does not know about at all.No kids with him thank god.I have a 10 year old son and 6 year old daughter,my husband is not the bio father of them.They are from previous relationships.Same with my bank account,I have my own and he has his own with no joint account.My husband cheated on me also with other women.Luckily I have the support.Support is coming from my mother and sister Julia,friends.I have been listening to my mother,said I deserve better and doing the right thing.My husband can't get in the house,I had a locksmith come in to change the locks on Saturday.The inventory,I did 3 years ago due to home insurance reasons at first.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

My lawyer did tell me this also,I can get half of his retirement money and pension.My husband is retiring in 4 weeks and going to do this.


----------

